# Monodevelop 0.14 und update-gnome-desktop

## mario88

Stehe gerade vor einem ziemlichen Rätsel.

Wollte mein MonoDevelop von 0.12 auf 0.14 updaten, erhalte aber folgenden Fehler:

```

...

checking for mono... /usr/bin/mono

checking for gmcs... /usr/bin/gmcs

checking for update-mime-database... /usr/bin/update-mime-database

checking for update-desktop-database... no

configure: error: You need to install update-desktop-database

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/monodevelop-0.14/work/monodevelop-0.14/config.log

!!! ERROR: dev-util/monodevelop-0.14 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  monodevelop-0.14.ebuild, line 94:   Called econf '--disable-update-mimedb' '--disable-update-desktopdb' '--enable-monoextensions' '--enable-versioncontrol' '--enable-monoquery' '--disable-nemerle' '--enable-aspnet' '--enable-aspnetedit' '--disable-boo' '--enable-java' '--disable-subversion'

  ebuild.sh, line 578:   Called die

...

```

Das seltsame ist, dass ich nirgends im Internet wirklich etwas über update-desktop-database finde, und auch eine Suche im hiesigen Forum ergibt null Treffer   :Exclamation: 

Laut equery gibts auch kein Paket, welches dieses File enthält   :Shocked: 

Weiß jemand Rat?

danke im Voraus

----------

## nikaya

Bei mir ist es vorhanden.Suche ergab folgendes:

```

# which update-desktop-database

/usr/bin/update-desktop-database

# equery b update-desktop-database

[ Searching for file(s) update-desktop-database in *... ]

dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.12 (/usr/bin/update-desktop-database)

# eix desktop-file-utils

[I] dev-util/desktop-file-utils

     Available versions:  0.12

     Installed versions:  0.12(18:35:54 04.07.2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/software/desktop-file-utils/

     Description:         Command line utilities to work with desktop menu entries

```

----------

## mario88

Danke, das Paket hat mir gefehlt.

Nur ich wusste nicht, dass equery b nur installierte Pakete miteinbezieht, ich dachte der sucht in allen verfügbaren Paketen.

----------

